# is expensive sensor tech paying off?



## risc32 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm referring to Sony, and their sensors. I'm wondering if in the marketplace, thus far, they are coming out ahead. I'm making no judgments, just an open question to you guys who certainly know more than me.
have their large financial investments earned them a larger piece of the worlds sensor pie? have they improved their share in the DSLR market? has Canon, thus far anyway, held their own without large spending?


----------



## Skulker (Aug 27, 2013)

this should be fun. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2013)

And how do we know much Canon has spent?

And what is the future of various canon patents?

And what will dual-pixel technology evolve into.....

Too many questions, not enough answers... This will devolve into chaos.


----------



## ahab1372 (Aug 27, 2013)

Skulker said:


> this should be fun. ;D


sure? I might be just like TV, re-run after re-run ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2013)

Sony's big push is into sensors for camera phones, that's where the big money is, and where they are pushing new development.

However, Canon also uses Sony sensors and LCD displays. The batteries are also likely to be made by Sony.

Japanese companies are much more interlocked and do business with each other very much unlike US companies. P&S lenses are a commodity, and the same unit finds its way into many different brands. Nikon doesn't even make their P&S cameras, they farm production out and just put their name on them.


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 28, 2013)

The sensor is merely one component that makes up a camera. It is an important part but without a supporting system a sensor is useless. If there is poor execution in what supports the sensor, ergonomics, accessories, lens etc; the best sensor in the world will not help you sell cameras. 

Sony is a huge company and the sensor division is separate from the consumer imaging division that builds their cameras. It has been reported elsewhere that Nikon actual bought sensor from Sony cheaper than Sony internally sold sensors to there camera division because of volume.

So in short expensive sensor tech is paying off for those who buy Sony sensors. 

Sony cameras division is in a huge change currently. On sensor alone it cannot compete so it is targeting a Niche market of mirror less with EVF cameras. They have no plans on building a new OVF camera. They initially stated that they could not release a full frame Nex because they lacked the resources to develop the lens to go with it. Now rumors are that one may be available by the end of the year early next year. 

So what is paying dividend for Sony? There sensor tech? What is paying off is their partnership with Olympus. Olympus knows how to build excellent lenses, image processing algorithms and compact Image stabilization. Basically they are improving Sony's system.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, if you consider their new, low-cost a3000, they could be looking to grab a bit more of the low-margin, high volume consumer end of the market... And they might at that price!


----------

